# [update] Snowy & Crystal the fish are sad to report...



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

That they lost the beloved pool..

For those who know the two monsters of mine, you would remember seeing them diving like little dolphins into the pool (wait, I think my siggie shows their diving shots too). No more similar moments in the same pool. 

Kindda sad, but I guess I gotta find a way to entertain the water addicts now :blink: cant imagine monkey n kissy's lives without a pool. (in a search for a portable kindda semi pool).

Update (19 March 2013)
Once upon a time, a couple maltese monsters were diving like crazy into the pool .. Until turned into this









And finally, gone... 

Snowy: "Dear long-lost-pool, Cwystal and I have been looking all over for you. I'm walking on the same spot where I last left you, but where on puppy earth are you?" 









We are missing you.... Gwandpa & gwandma say dat pool was kept for us since only da two of us were swimming. wid us leaving (and dem also leaving soon afterwards), gwandpawents see no use of da pool. Gwandpa & gwandma say dat widout us, da place is no cool. How pawsome and sweet are gwandma and gwandpa. We sure wuv dem. dey are simpley da coolest :wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Did you move? Oh no....you have to get a pool so we can watch their crazy antics!!!!!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

This is terrible. You have to tell us what happened.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

The A Team said:


> Did you move? Oh no....you have to get a pool so we can watch their crazy antics!!!!!


Kind of (I will explain more with photos).

Offical huge move is by the end of this month though... So little time left, so much to do :w00t:

Yeah I better get them something to replace the previous inground pool...thinking of taking them to the ocean by Friday early morning  gotta charge my nikon which i didnt play with in a long time (and will share their antics  )


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Sylie said:


> This is terrible. You have to tell us what happened.


Snowy told me that he wanna tell you....in photos to better understand it


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I watched Snowy and Crystal's video and it's the cutest thing I ever saw! They have to have a pool!


----------



## Super3*k (Feb 26, 2013)

Hi Kat...I just watched your dog video of the dogs in 2012...that was special...your dogs must absolutely love the water, the beach..each other ..you...wow...they had a better summer than I did..lol
Great video...really great!


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

*Snowy & Crystal the fish are sad to report...*

How did you teach them to go swimming??! I'm definetely looking forward of seeing pics of them at ocean!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

sherry said:


> I watched Snowy and Crystal's video and it's the cutest thing I ever saw! They have to have a pool!


Glad that you enjoyed their videos. And yep, the malts give you all paws up for voting "they have to have a pool"  
I gotta work on that (together with tones of other things).



Super3*k said:


> Hi Kat...I just watched your dog video of the dogs in 2012...that was special...your dogs must absolutely love the water, the beach..each other ..you...wow...they had a better summer than I did..lol
> Great video...really great!


Thank you  

I really hope that I can succeed at providing them with a good summer 2013 (anywhere near water makes them happy... As i see summer 2013 , i dont see much of an access to it (water) as last summer. Gotta work on it in order to succeed at doing so).



Fluffdoll said:


> How did you teach them to go swimming??! I'm definetely looking forward of seeing pics of them at ocean!!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Swimming...long story. 
It started with Monkey (a.k.a Snowy). I didn't teach him. He started the craze by jumping after my lil bro's toys and started to love this ever since. Crystal saw snowy doing it many times until one day she jumped on her own. I will have to look for older threads I shared in SM as these two were going through their journies (i was sharing them as they were happening - will post the links here for u to read through them when i retrieve those old threads)


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Oh geez that really sucks!!!! I hope you can get them a swimming pool!!!! I loved your videos of these little ones!!!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

So nice to hear from you, Kat and our darlings, Snowy and Crystal..enjoyed the video so much..your pups look so happy.. and my they have a great life!
So sorry about the pool, sad news indeed....it's good they enjoy the beach but I will miss our "diving duo".:HistericalSmiley:I am glad you are getting a portable pool...make sure it has a diving board..okay?! Big ((hugs))!:wub::wub:


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

*Snowy & Crystal the fish are sad to report...*



Katkoota said:


> Glad that you enjoyed their videos. And yep, the malts give you all paws up for voting "they have to have a pool"
> I gotta work on that (together with tones of other things).
> 
> 
> ...


Yayy okay sounds great!!  I wish I could get my two to swim but their both so scared of the pool lol!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Hey Kat - I've missed you, Snowy and Crystal. So is your family moving or are you moving out? Wow, the "kids" will miss the pool for sure. And we'll miss the diving shots. Try not to stress out over the move. I sure did but it doesn't help. Just try to get a little done at a time. Maybe after your move you'll be on here a little more. :innocent: :wub::wub:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

OMG, Kat -- you MUST get a replacement pool for Snowy and Crystal. They would be heartbroken if they couldn't dive and swim. 

Can't wait to hear about your move and changes. Hope all is positive!!!


----------



## SweetMalteseAngels (Oct 16, 2011)

Awwwww~~~~I missed you and the fluffs!!! I just adore your videos of ur fluffs and their antics. Hopefully you will figure something out to meet their swimming needs.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

they are really going to miss the pool! me too!!! I do miss seeing your snowy and crystal pics and swimming videos. You'd better make it up to them LOL


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

We have missed you here so much, Kat. :heart: And, of course Snowy and Crystal. :wub::wub:

Are you moving away from home? I'm guessing maybe you are moving into your own place since you are working ... I am guessing you are working full time now.

I've always loved the pool ... it is gorgeous. And, what has always made it extra special is the swimming stars ... Snowy and Crystal.:wub::wub::wub:

We love you, beautiful Kat. And, we have always loved Snowy and Crystal, too. :wub::wub::wub:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Tease, tease!

Give up the news Kat! We are on the bench waiting to hear!:tumbleweed::tumbleweed:

:Waiting::Waiting:

:confused1::confused1:


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Snowy and Crystal's swimming is so priceless!! I'm sure they are going to be sad without the pool! But if you can find them something portable or go to the ocean more it could possibly help with the loss. Can't wait to hear about your new adventure of moving! How is Lenny doing? Do you still have him or did you wind up finding him a home? So great to hear from you and the Malts!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Ocean plan was canceled Friday early morning (technically, it was yesterday as it is 1 AM Saturday here now). So no photos or Snowy's explaination as of yet. I got a strange fever n sourthroat all of a sudden Thursday late evening when I was about to sleep and I wasnt feeling well Friday morning :huh: assuming that it could have been my body's reaction to the vaccine that I got earlier Thursday evening. I felt better as the day went by and now 
Tomorrow is a new day and we will have a similar plan =) 



maltese manica said:


> Oh geez that really sucks!!!! I hope you can get them a swimming pool!!!! I loved your videos of these little ones!!!


I'm glad that you enjoyed their videos.

The malts say: "no pool is no cool". 



aprilb said:


> So nice to hear from you, Kat and our darlings, Snowy and Crystal..enjoyed the video so much..your pups look so happy.. and my they have a great life!
> So sorry about the pool, sad news indeed....it's good they enjoy the beach but I will miss our "diving duo".:HistericalSmiley:I am glad you are getting a portable pool...make sure it has a diving board..okay?! Big ((hugs))!:wub::wub:


Good to read from you too, April :hugging: yeah ; the ocean misses that diving board kindda thing to help them "dive into". I'll make sure to get them a substitute to replace the previous inground pool 



Fluffdoll said:


> Yayy okay sounds great!!  I wish I could get my two to swim but their both so scared of the pool lol!!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Send your two our way. I bet that once they see the two malts while swimming, they might get encouraged 




Snowbody said:


> Hey Kat - I've missed you, Snowy and Crystal. So is your family moving or are you moving out? Wow, the "kids" will miss the pool for sure. And we'll miss the diving shots. Try not to stress out over the move. I sure did but it doesn't help. Just try to get a little done at a time. Maybe after your move you'll be on here a little more. :innocent: :wub::wub:


Hey awesome sue. I sure also miss spending so much time in SM like I used to. Nevermind, one day, I will once again. I'm currently working at moving out  



Lacie's Mom said:


> OMG, Kat -- you MUST get a replacement pool for Snowy and Crystal. They would be heartbroken if they couldn't dive and swim.
> 
> Can't wait to hear about your move and changes. Hope all is positive!!!


A pool is within Snowy & Crystal's needs list. Gee if only they werent so into swimming, would have made things easier . Yeah must get a replacement. 

I'll write more when snowy starts his woofs to you all ^_^ 



SweetMalteseAngels said:


> Awwwww~~~~I missed you and the fluffs!!! I just adore your videos of ur fluffs and their antics. Hopefully you will figure something out to meet their swimming needs.


Missed u guys too & still miss u all here :grouphug:



Maglily said:


> they are really going to miss the pool! me too!!! I do miss seeing your snowy and crystal pics and swimming videos. You'd better make it up to them LOL


 sure... Must make it up for the cuties :wub:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> We have missed you here so much, Kat. :heart: And, of course Snowy and Crystal. :wub::wub:
> 
> Are you moving away from home? I'm guessing maybe you are moving into your own place since you are working ... I am guessing you are working full time now.
> 
> ...


The malts and I have missed you and everyone else here too sweet marie :hugging: and do love u all :grouphug:

The malts (or more like Snowy since he is the loud one among my two  ...and my first malt and the one who started the pool craze ^_^) will woof to u more once I get the photos. In short, we no longer have the pool & yeah , I am currently working at moving out.



edelweiss said:


> Tease, tease!
> 
> Give up the news Kat! We are on the bench waiting to hear!:tumbleweed::tumbleweed:
> 
> ...


lol trust me, you will like it more with photos  I've always been the type who preferred to share the news/updates with photos. Today (um I mean Friday was yesterday already here since it is Satuarday) was a tiring day, but tomorrow (um, technically it is today already @1 AM as I type this) is a new day  



lmillette said:


> Snowy and Crystal's swimming is so priceless!! I'm sure they are going to be sad without the pool! But if you can find them something portable or go to the ocean more it could possibly help with the loss. Can't wait to hear about your new adventure of moving! How is Lenny doing? Do you still have him or did you wind up finding him a home? So great to hear from you and the Malts!


So nice t read from you too. 

A replacement pool is a must for sure. As for Lenny, he went to his forever home when last summer was over. I wrote about it somewhere here in SM (or maybe it was FB - I can't really remember), but yeah he is a happy malt and an only one pup in his new home. I still hear about him every once in a while (and see him but not so often). He is doing great:thumbsup:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Once upon a time, a couple maltese monsters were diving like crazy into the pool .. Until turned into this









And finally, gone... 

Snowy: "Dear long-lost-pool, Cwystal and I have been looking all over for you. I'm walking on the same spot where I last left you, but where on puppy earth are you?" 









We are missing you.... Gwandpa & gwandma say dat pool was kept for us since only da two of us were swimming. wid us leaving (and dem also leaving soon afterwards), gwandpawents see no use of da pool. Gwandpa & gwandma say dat widout us, da place is no cool. How pawsome and sweet are gwandma and gwandpa. We sure wuv dem. dey are simpley da coolest :wub:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Awww! Kat. We have certainly missed you :tender: New times ahead, the monsters will be happy as long as they are sharing adventures with you :grouphug:


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Kat!!! We've missed you and Snowy and Crystal! I was so happy to see a post from you...but kinda sad to see that there's no more pool! But it sounds like some big things are happening for you and some exciting changes ahead...can't wait to hear more!


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

I've enjoyed your diving duos videos too...your little ones are the absolute cutest! Can't wait to see the rest of the story...


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Kat!! Missed you guys!! I sure hope that wherever you all go that Snowy and Crystal do have access to a pool. I mean, fish need to swim!! Can't wait for your update.


----------

